# Wood River #62 Unboxing



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If I want video reviews, I'll go straight to youtube.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I have to agree with Rich. You could have written a little something about it instead of just promoting your youtube channel. I come to this section for reviews of products fellow woodworkers have more experience with than I.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Fair enough, when i get home this afternoon, I'll take this thread down and write basically what i say in the video…. that seemed kinda redundant, but not a problem…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks like a good plane. I appreciate you doing the review.

In general, with reviews, I do not look at ones that just say watch my video. I am also not into in unboxing as I do not care. Maybe I am older and just do not get the new ways of doing these things. Maybe redundant to write about it but that is what I like.

I want to know about fit and finish, is the blade flat and sharp. Is it smooth to adjust. Is it a good value compared to a LN or LV plane? The Woodriver is $184 versus LN at $245.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok so i did an actual review, as well as posted the video within the review. I cant figure out how to delete the other thread(only Edit)(this thread) so any help is appreciated.

My apologies for not doing this correctly the first time, and will keep this in mind moving forward.

I always appreciate CONSTRUCTIVE criticism, it helps me to get better!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not think you did anything wrong but simply the preference of some like me. I appreciate that you went back and provided a written review. Thanks


----------

